
Why We Chose Angular Over React and Django Over Ruby for Our Startup Tech Stack - tomiboy14
https://atila.ca/blog/tomiwa/why-we-chose-angular-over-react-and-django-over-ruby-on-rails-for-atila-the-essential-software-startup-techstack
======
seajosh
Angular is rock-solid and I think its biggest feature is refactoring. It's not
a sexy feature nor anything you can market but refactoring front-end code is
something we all do everyday.

It is incredibly easy to refactor logic into services and modules and hold to
the fundamental systems architecture principle: low coupling and high
cohesion.

My only advice is this: if you're doing in something in Angular that seems too
hard or kludgy, you're doing it wrong... and somebody on Stack Overflow has
already answered your question.

------
tomiboy14
Hey everyone, I wrote a blog post on how our startup atila.ca chose and built
our tech stack. Our team is all students and most of us started programming
just 2 years ago so we'd love to get your thoughts on our stack and advice on
how we can improve.

~~~
tomiboy14
edit: Had to repost because the url changed.

